# Phuket yacht Clubs



## Salisbury (Feb 18, 2011)

I am thinking of leaving the caribbean where my wife and I live on our yacht.
We like a permanent mooring either rent or buy.
Does anybody have any info on the Royal Yacht Club Phuket. MY last visit to Phuket was in the 70s so I strongly suspect that the Island has changed somewhat.
Does the Yacht club sell or rent berths . Some idea of cost would be helpful, plus can you get a yearly rate.
We have been 10 years in the caribbean and it is time to move.


----------

